# French speeding ticket GRrrrr



## Dezi (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi,

I have just recieved a french ticket 45 euros for doing 83 in an 80 zone, last May.

Dezi  :scared:


----------



## runnach (Apr 4, 2019)

Makes our system seem lax ,those tolerances

CHanna


----------



## bartman (Apr 4, 2019)

Are they going to be able to enforce that if we ever manage to achieve the "B" word?


----------



## mark61 (Apr 4, 2019)

Bargain.   Mate got on spot fine of €90 on Tuesday.


----------



## maingate (Apr 4, 2019)

Dezi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just recieved a french ticket 45 euros for doing 83 in an 80 zone, last May.
> 
> Dezi  :scared:



I have no sympathy for 'boy racers'.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 4, 2019)

That's a bit harsh for 3 kmh over,may be why their roads are so good with that sort of income.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 4, 2019)

*Time limit*

In the UK the Police have to send The speeding notice  to the registered keeper within 14 days of when the speeding offence took place.(I got away with the last one )
And the French, can wait as long as they like !? Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## carol (Apr 4, 2019)

Seems people are getting multiple ones left, right and centre going by various fb groups I’m in.


----------



## shaunr68 (Apr 4, 2019)

I just received one as well, 89 in an 80 zone near Tours in early October.  A demand for 45 yoyos.  I'm in two minds as to whether to pay it, not sure whether it is enforceable and it's unlikely I will ever return to France in the same vehicle.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 4, 2019)

carol said:


> Seems people are getting multiple ones left, right and centre going by various fb groups I’m in.


OK. I won't be joining any FB groups then,  [emoji1787][emoji16]

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## rockape (Apr 4, 2019)

I think that the French think its the BEF trying to get to the channel ports in light of our retreat after being over run by others.:idea-007::idea-007::idea-007::idea-007:


----------



## carol (Apr 4, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> OK. I won't be joining any FB groups then,  [emoji1787][emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk



Oh dear, bad sentence structure again


----------



## kingfisher1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Mines on its way then


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 4, 2019)

Coming down through France it was noticeable that local drivers were sticking to speed limits. Changed days.  Now in Italy ......


----------



## rjn (Apr 4, 2019)

Dezi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just recieved a french ticket 45 euros for doing 83 in an 80 zone, last May.
> 
> Dezi  :scared:



Got mine a couple of weeks ago, 86 in an 80 zone outside of Cambrai, 18 Sept last year.....Are they trying to extract as much dosh as possible before whatever happens???  Have paid the €45,,,,, Still don't know if it's going to generates points on the driving licence...Que sera sera...


----------



## barryd (Apr 4, 2019)

rjn said:


> Got mine a couple of weeks ago, 86 in an 80 zone outside of Cambrai, 18 Sept last year.....Are they trying to extract as much dosh as possible before whatever happens???  Have paid the €45,,,,, Still don't know if it's going to generates points on the driving licence...Que sera sera...



Cant see how you could ever end up with points for an offence from abroad. 

These are finally racking up everywhere now. 

Seems some are taking an age to get through and others not.   Trouble is if you get one early on in a long trip and they are on the ball they can apparently go up if you dont pay them quickly so you could be blissfully unaware its sat on the doormat back home.  I think the French system allows a year for them to come after you.  Their rules I guess not ours.  Not sure about other countries.

I got flashed about half a dozen times in 2017 across Europe and mainly in France but never heard anything because back then they weren't bothering. Seems they are now big time.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 4, 2019)

Dezi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just recieved a french ticket 45 euros for doing 83 in an 80 zone, last May.
> 
> Dezi  :scared:



So looking here : ANTAI - automated controls;

There is a 5kph allowance, i.e. 85kph, appeal! So You weren't illegally speeding


----------



## colinm (Apr 4, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> So looking here : ANTAI - automated controls;
> 
> There is a 5kph allowance, i.e. 85kph, appeal! So You weren't illegally speeding



If you are given a ticket for 83, the camera recorded you at 88


----------



## mark61 (Apr 5, 2019)

colinmd said:


> If you are given a ticket for 83, the camera recorded you at 88



Exactly, should have been doing at least 110KM.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 5, 2019)

*Data Protection*



***** said:


> Much easier to just cough up.
> I wonder if they would go to the trouble of cross referencing your vehicle to your passport and channel crossing.
> If they did, they could get you later



Whilst I agree that such info should be available for a crime.

It strikes me that Data protection laws should prohibit such X referencing But ????


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 5, 2019)

colinmd said:


> If you are given a ticket for 83, the camera recorded you at 88


Oh really. So not as in the UK then? Where your ticket shows your actual speed, not speed minus allowance.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 5, 2019)

Now I understand why I have just paid a speeding ticket alleging 1km over the limit.
The actual speed limit was 80 km, It seems I was clocked at 86 km and so the speed used for the offence was 81 km.
That makes me feel SO much better, now I understand.
I think the wonderful French are making the most of their connections with DVLA, fearing possibly that if we leave with no treaty they will loose the right to seek contact details.
Not wanting any problems when we go over in September, we decided to cough up straight away, and avoid possibly being placed on a database of rogue vehicles.


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 5, 2019)

Whilst its all a pain in the arse, just cough up and save yourself a lot of potential hassle and think about how many times you have got away with speeding. Try harder next time. ( not getting caught that is )


----------



## rockape (Apr 5, 2019)

Stopped by the gendarmes and was told I was doing150km per hour, said that isn't possible as I had only left the camp site 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 5, 2019)

colinmd said:


> If you are given a ticket for 83, the camera recorded you at 88



Dagnabbit Colin I was trying to portray myself as this innocent elderly gent unfairly targeted by an uncaring bureaucratic regime for just being over the limit

and  now everyone knows that I was actually doing 88.

Anyway I paid it this morning  -  mutter mutter grumble whinge etc etc.

Dezi  :camper::cheers:


----------



## runnach (Apr 5, 2019)

Dezi said:


> Dagnabbit Colin I was trying to portray myself as this innocent elderly gent unfairly targeted by an uncaring bureaucratic regime for just being over the limit
> 
> and  now everyone knows that I was actually doing 88.
> 
> ...



Our French cousins still apply a lot of maths but different to ours ,,,there is the way and then there is the French way 

Channa


----------



## n brown (Apr 5, 2019)

if you gonna do zee crime, you gotta pay zee fine !

tant pis !


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 5, 2019)

S.O.D.D.E.M. ( Society of Disgruntled, Dishevelled, Elderly Motorhomers), says..
" Yet another reason to avoid France..Let them stew in their own jus ! ".


----------



## Van the Man (Apr 5, 2019)

Three 45E tickets so far from a trip to the Pyrenees a couple of weeks ago. Should've stuck to the autoroutes...


----------



## groyne (Apr 5, 2019)

I'll probably get a fine for not making due progress.:drive:


----------



## colinm (Apr 5, 2019)

Just to warn those that don't know, many areas of UK are now adopting zero tolerance, gone are the days of 36plus before getting a ticket.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 5, 2019)

Van the Man said:


> Three 45E tickets so far from a trip to the Pyrenees a couple of weeks ago. Should've stuck to the autoroutes...



That's what they want you to do.
So you can buy fuel and crap food, at exorbitant prices at the services.
SODDEM.


----------



## barryd (Apr 5, 2019)

Does anyone know where you can get James Bond style revolving number plates?

Aren't a lot of French cameras front facing?  If so I should be immune on the scooter! :dance: Assuming it can break the speed limit of course.


----------



## V1nny (Apr 5, 2019)

colinmd said:


> If you are given a ticket for 83, the camera recorded you at 88



I paid 90 euros this week for a fine relating to 53kph in a 50 zone in France last August. I was annoyed because I've been told that although the DVLA pass on our details to other countries, the arrangement is not reciprocal.


By coincidence I met another motorhome owner this week who had been traced for a fine for a vehicle he had sold before he received notification of the speeding ticket.


----------



## lebesset (Apr 5, 2019)

note that there is an error on the link showing the official system 
up to 100kph 5 kph is deducted but over 100kph 5% is deducted


----------



## colinm (Apr 5, 2019)

V1nny said:


> I paid 90 euros this week for a fine relating to 53kph in a 50 zone in France last August. I was annoyed because I've been told that although the DVLA pass on our details to other countries, the arrangement is not reciprocal.
> 
> 
> By coincidence I met another motorhome owner this week who had been traced for a fine for a vehicle he had sold before he received notification of the speeding ticket.



If the government wishes to sort it out then fines can be issued, so it is reciprocal, but there's an even easier way of not getting fines, don't break the law.


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 5, 2019)

Van the Man said:


> Three 45E tickets so far from a trip to the Pyrenees a couple of weeks ago. Should've stuck to the autoroutes...



Or the speed limits.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 5, 2019)

That seems very late which also seems unfair to me.


----------



## Caz (Apr 5, 2019)

Biggarmac said:


> Coming down through France it was noticeable that local drivers were sticking to speed limits. Changed days.  Now in Italy ......



You must have used different roads to me. The French cars, motorbikes, and even lorries were constantly flying past me whilst I was sticking to the speed limits the other week, coming back home.



lebesset said:


> note that there is an error on the link showing the official system
> up to 100kph 5 kph is deducted but over 100kph 5% is deducted



That's cheered me up no end!
Before realising that most French vehicles constantly exceed their speed limits, I was following a lorry (thinking he won't be speeding so I can relax and look at the scenery) and got flashed at 108 Kph in an 80 Kph limit. I'm very pleased to know that the ticket will show I was only doing 105.4 Kph. :raofl:


----------



## slider (Apr 5, 2019)

carol said:


> Seems people are getting multiple ones left, right and centre going by various fb groups I’m in.



Was just going to say the same Carol. Didn't someone post it may be a scam so to check first before you pay.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 5, 2019)

slider said:


> Was just going to say the same Carol. Didn't someone post it may be a scam so to check first before you pay.


Don't join the FB group and you should be ok :rolleyes2:


----------



## maingate (Apr 5, 2019)

Back in the days when speed traps were a Policeman with a hand held radar gun, if I was travelling a long distance in South Africa, I used to religiously stick to the speed limit. Then, when a looney flew past me, I used to leave a big gap but accelerate up to his speed and follow him. that meant I made good time but he was the one clocked and pulled over because the radar gun was only reset after he had been dealt with. 

I drove down to Bloemfontein (about a 12 hour drive, observing the speed limits) to watch the British Lions play the Springboks and shaved 2 or 3 hours off the driving time with those tactics.

Nowadays I consider speeding motorists to be stupid idiots.  ... but I keep quiet about it. :lol-061:


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 5, 2019)

I lived in South Africa for a long time in the 70s and 80s and I recall that in urban areas they had speed traps called gatsometers. These utilised two rubber hoses a fixed distance apart which recorded the vehicle time and hence speed.

The trick with these if speeding was to brake heavily to avoid a dog/cat and rip the hoses! Allegedly ...


----------



## shaunr68 (Apr 6, 2019)

colinmd said:


> If the government wishes to sort it out then fines can be issued, so it is reciprocal, but there's an even easier way of not getting fines, don't break the law.





antiquesam said:


> Or the speed limits.



It's easy to be a smug know-it-all but we're talking about doing 50 mph on a main trunk road.  It's a blatant money making exercise at the expense of the motorist, not a safety measure, and is one of the main reasons why France goes up in flames every weekend.


----------



## Van the Man (Apr 6, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> Or the speed limits.



It's really not that easy. The van doesn't have legible kph speedo markings and all three tickets were for less than 10mph over the limit.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 6, 2019)

Convert in your head. Within a few hours you'll know the limits instinctively.


----------



## groyne (Apr 6, 2019)

> I put my old (the only one I have)and not updated sat nav on the dash.
> Set it on map and use this as a speedo.
> It is in a better position for me to view and is accurate!



We do the same, set the TomTom to Kph and off we go.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 6, 2019)

Just pay up, its not a matter of being smug its fact. If I get caught I pay, yes you can grumble cos you got caught but its everyones own fault and at least there are no points on your license.

I dont see lots of posts about getting speeding fines in the UK, why is this?


----------



## carol (Apr 6, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> Don't join the FB group and you should be ok :rolleyes2:



Come on, it wasn’t THAT bad! :rolleyes2:


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 6, 2019)

carol said:


> Come on, it wasn’t THAT bad! :rolleyes2:



I know  :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 6, 2019)

*Guess what I got today?*

Speeding ticket from November 1st in France.

45 Euro.

I was doing 47.2mph in a 43.5mph zone. (translated from kph obviously)

Paid my bill without any moaning.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 7, 2019)

mossypossy said:


> Speeding ticket from November 1st in France.
> 
> 45 Euro.
> 
> ...



Bout time the gendarmerie caught up with you high speed merchants.


Dezi  :cheers:


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Fair Cop*

I do remember the flash of the camera!!


----------



## runnach (Apr 7, 2019)

***** said:


> I have a couple of extra comments.
> 
> Bearing in mind, I believe  a private company are responsible for speed cameras and collecting the fines
> 
> ...



To my knowledge non of us are au fait with French law and more pertinent legitimate defences

If it is true the system is privatised I would imagine the set up is water tight , plenty of folk in the UK can prosecute you other than the Police, agents working on behalf of the local authorities, Environment agency etc 

My own thoughts if you don't pay up, next time you visit could see you arrested detained fined and in worse circumstances vehicles being seized. 

Even if you change vans, Are the reg nos and passport numbers logged at the time of travel through the ports ?

I get the part re scams though some of the domestic ones are clever why people fall for it I suppose.

It does seem strange the UK don't operate a reciprocal arrangement for miscreants speeding here

My thoughts 

Channa


----------



## colinm (Apr 7, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> It's easy to be a smug know-it-all but we're talking about doing 50 mph on a main trunk road.  It's a blatant money making exercise at the expense of the motorist, not a safety measure, and is one of the main reasons why France goes up in flames every weekend.


I'm as fallible as the next person, but to get a fine in France your speedo (for most vehicles) would need to be reading 10kph over in a 80kph. Most of the time I have the satnav on and it bleeps as soon as I exceed the limit, I know these are also not infallible, but if you can't judge your speed without constant reference to the speedo then it's a good aid.


----------



## shaunr68 (Apr 7, 2019)

colinmd said:


> I'm as fallible as the next person, but to get a fine in France your speedo (for most vehicles) would need to be reading 10kph over in a 80kph. Most of the time I have the satnav on and it bleeps as soon as I exceed the limit, I know these are also not infallible, but if you can't judge your speed without constant reference to the speedo then it's a good aid.



Hi Colin, not me I was doing 89 kph in an 80 zone.  That's 55 mph on a trunk road, I'm hardly a speed king in a 2.0 Peugeot Boxer.  It's a blatant scam and another backdoor tax on the motorist and I applaud the Froggies for burning and trashing speed cameras across the country every week.  Perhaps if the speed limits were more realistic, there weren't so many cameras and they were situated in problem areas rather than being a blatant cash cow, the motorist might have more respect for them and the authorities.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 7, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> Hi Colin, not me I was doing 89 kph in an 80 zone.  That's 55 mph on a trunk road, I'm hardly a speed king in a 2.0 Peugeot Boxer.  It's a blatant scam and another backdoor tax on the motorist and I applaud the Froggies for burning and trashing speed cameras across the country every week.  Perhaps if the speed limits were more realistic, there weren't so many cameras and they were situated in problem areas rather than being a blatant cash cow, the motorist might have more respect for them and the authorities.



A lot of main roads in Derbyshire are 50mph limit Shaun, they have been for years. Some have speed cameras and others have average speed cameras as well. It may be where you are they are more sensible but it isnt only France I can assure you


----------



## Dorwyn (Apr 7, 2019)

Apologies if this has already been mentioned. The French authorities have announced that they are replacing older cameras with the newer, taller, slimmer, less visible and more tamper proof ones, as well as adding more. The  Gilet jaune protest has cost them 660 million euros, so they are adopting tougher measures. Enjoy!


----------



## The milkman (Apr 15, 2019)

*The good and the bad.*

To anyone complaining about French speeding fines,I suggest they tell us how much they have saved by using free Aires or do they only see the bad.


----------



## roamingman (Apr 15, 2019)

I have said before if you do not want a fine do not speed, there are plenty of signs telling you the speed limit if you ignore them and go over, you only have yourself to blame.  You do not set the speed limit for any roads.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 15, 2019)

The milkman said:


> To anyone complaining about French speeding fines,I suggest they tell us how much they have saved by using free Aires or do they only see the bad.



French Aires, free or cheap, are so close together that there is no need to go fast. Also if you go through the villages quickly you miss the Boulangerie/Patisserie - shame.


----------



## taximan (Apr 15, 2019)

My neighbours have just gone to their holiday cottage in France and I'm looking after their house. Went in the other day to discover 4 speeding fines (they asked me to open them), 3 were from October when they were last there and the 4th was on the day they arrived two weeks ago. If I hadn't made them aware, by the time they return, they would have passed the date for final payment before being prosecuted.


----------



## witzend (Apr 15, 2019)

Dezi said:


> Bout time the gendarmerie caught up with you high speed merchants.



I think thats where the problem started when they gave up and a private organisation took over the issue of speeding fines and speed cameras and they are catching up the backlog


----------



## silverweed (Apr 16, 2019)

I have had one speeding ticket and that was in the UK. I was offered a speed awareness course. I was mad at the time but mad with myself for getting it. I was just glad that I had no points and no penalty on the insurance. I thought I was in a 40 zone but it was 30 and I was going 33. My own opinion is pay up, be glad there are no points and be more careful next time. I know it’s made me more careful though having said that last time in France last summer I thought I saw a flash. It may not have at us of course but I can be a little smug as I wasn’t the one driving


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 16, 2019)

I attended a speed awareness course about 2 years ago. 34 in a 30 limit got me fair and square.
I take quite an interest in driving and took my advanced driving test 5 years ago and passed, what surprised me on the speed awareness course was the number of people who had very little idea of the highway code and current speed limits.
I noticed the people running the course  were repeating a lot I'd heard on the advanced driving course I'd taken, as they do this training too and training for company drivers as well.
I think they're a good idea as many people just have to drive, but actually have no interest in driving whatsoever,it's a necessity nowadays, and therefore do not keep up to date with things. 
And, there is a 20 limit outside our house and I'm thankful for those who manage to just keep their speed down to 30!

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## alcam (Apr 19, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> Hi Colin, not me I was doing 89 kph in an 80 zone.  That's 55 mph on a trunk road, I'm hardly a speed king in a 2.0 Peugeot Boxer.  It's a blatant scam and another backdoor tax on the motorist and I applaud the Froggies for burning and trashing speed cameras across the country every week.  Perhaps if the speed limits were more realistic, there weren't so many cameras and they were situated in problem areas rather than being a blatant cash cow, the motorist might have more respect for them and the authorities.



Just got my notification for exactly same speed , happened in January , 2 hours after arriving in France . Read this thread with interest as I no longer have my van . Will be back in France in June with a different van (hopefully) . Suspect I will pay though I've got a feeling it's probably not necessary .
When it comes to fines , parking tickets and taxes my moral high ground drops to sea level .


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 19, 2019)

alcam said:


> Just got my notification for exactly same speed , happened in January , 2 hours after arriving in France . Read this thread with interest as I no longer have my van . Will be back in France in June with a different van (hopefully) . Suspect I will pay though I've got a feeling it's probably not necessary .
> When it comes to fines , parking tickets and taxes my moral high ground drops to sea level .




I am not commenting on your paying or not.

I am interested in the way they are processing the notifications and the information they are using from the DVLA.

It appears that in this case that at the time the notification was despatched the poster no longer had the MH, so at what point in the process did the French aquire the information that the poster was the Registered Keeper? There seems to be a timelag in the system.

Are the French automatically requesting DVLA information at, or just after, the offence? And then not processing the paperwork for 2-3 months?

If this is the case then anyone could claim that they had since sold the MH. Would they then re-check that it was still owned?

Geoff


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 19, 2019)

We were given a lot of notice that the DVLA would start giving details to foreign police forces but people still get off the ferry and fly, with no regard for the speed limits, presumably because they always have.


----------



## alcam (Apr 19, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> I am not commenting on your paying or not.
> 
> I am interested in the way they are processing the notifications and the information they are using from the DVLA.
> 
> ...



Would be handy to know these things .
I got my notification yesterday haven't been in possession of van for 2 weeks . Suspect purely a coincidence and not credible grounds for appeal !


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Apr 19, 2019)

I don't think ownership of the van now comes into it, ask yourself was I there when the alleged offence occurred and  could I have been doing that speed, if the answer is yes, then pay up... Keep to the speed limit and they wont bother you.... SIMPLES


----------



## wildebus (Apr 19, 2019)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> I don't think ownership of the van now comes into it, ask yourself was I there when the alleged offence occurred and  could I have been doing that speed, if the answer is yes, then pay up...* Keep to the speed limit and they wont bother you*.... SIMPLES


Don't be getting all sensible now .....


----------



## alcam (Apr 19, 2019)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> I don't think ownership of the van now comes into it, ask yourself was I there when the alleged offence occurred and  could I have been doing that speed, if the answer is yes, then pay up... Keep to the speed limit and they wont bother you.... SIMPLES



Wasn't questioning anything about ownership of van., just idly wondering if I can avoid paying the fine .
Simples as that


----------



## mark61 (Apr 19, 2019)

alcam said:


> Wasn't questioning anything about ownership of van., just idly wondering if I can avoid paying the fine .
> Simples as that



I'd be doing exactly the same too. 
Not saying I would or wouldn't pay it, but I would certainly give it some idle wondering.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 20, 2019)

alcam said:


> Wasn't questioning anything about ownership of van., just idly wondering if I can avoid paying the fine .
> Simples as that



You could write back and say you are no longer owner nor registered keeper of the MH.

Then sit back and see what they do -

a) either drop it or 

b) send the notification back to you

If a) problem solved. If b) no worse than now.

Geoff


----------



## runnach (Apr 20, 2019)

My own twopenneth Alcam is a lot I suspect is dependent on French law the fines wouldn't stand in this country as a general rule, the NIP has to be sent within 14 days of an alleged offence. Thhere is exception for company cars in that unless the driver is named the company secretary personally takes the hit. My point really is under French law is the fine levied at the last known keeper ? a letter as per nicholsong may work

One problem with all this is on the ferry across and return have the "authorities" ties up the reg no and your passport number as part of entry 

Channa


----------



## alcam (Apr 20, 2019)

channa said:


> My own twopenneth Alcam is a lot I suspect is dependent on French law the fines wouldn't stand in this country as a general rule, the NIP has to be sent within 14 days of an alleged offence. Thhere is exception for company cars in that unless the driver is named the company secretary personally takes the hit. My point really is under French law is the fine levied at the last known keeper ? a letter as per nicholsong may work
> 
> One problem with all this is on the ferry across and return have the "authorities" ties up the reg no and your passport number as part of entry
> 
> Channa



It is a dilemma for us fine dodgers


----------



## spigot (Apr 25, 2019)

I set off a camera on my way back last June, have not received any notification.

Does this mean I’m in the clear?, I had a nasty feeling that the Gendarmes would have my No & apprehend me on returning this year.


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 25, 2019)

spigot said:


> I set off a camera on my way back last June, have not received any notification.
> 
> Does this mean I’m in the clear?, I had a nasty feeling that the Gendarmes would have my No & apprehend me on returning this year.



I guess you are just lucky Mike, I had a ticket a few weeks ago and and paid it, just in case we were put on the naughty list!


----------



## Makzine (Apr 25, 2019)

Just received mine on returning home, you wouldn't mind if all departments had the same speed limits but they seem to change at will.  Ho hum will pay up and be more watchful in future :wave:


----------



## Lee (Apr 25, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> A lot of main roads in Derbyshire are 50mph limit Shaun, they have been for years. Some have speed cameras and others have average speed cameras as well. It may be where you are they are more sensible but it isnt only France I can assure you



The difference is that the trunk roads in Derbyshire aren't straight for mile up on mile with no hedges or walls, they are twisty with poor visibility and most people would find it difficult to exceed the limit.
Having driven on both I can assure you it is much simpler to exceed the limit in France than in Derbyshire.
I followed the speed limit, much to the frustration of some of the locals.

Also until you have driven in France since the new speed limits,  it is wrong to criticise people who get caught,  it isn't as easy as you think to drive at 80kpm on a empty straight road when youre driving a long way.
I have a cruise control and on an undulating road the speed can vary by more than 5 percent.


----------



## me and the dog (Apr 25, 2019)

*Grrrr*

What you doing in france anyway. Its full of Frogs. Try Germany if you want a Good time. People are nicer,food is better, beer is fantastic and  driving is more polite. The german Police treat visitors with respect unlike the French who treat us Brits as an inconvenience. Been there once. Never going Back.


----------



## runnach (Apr 25, 2019)

me and the dog said:


> What you doing in france anyway. Its full of Frogs. Try Germany if you want a Good time. People are nicer,food is better, beer is fantastic and  driving is more polite. The german Police treat visitors with respect unlike the French who treat us Brits as an inconvenience. Been there once. Never going Back.



I hope you have a tin hat one or two francophiles in these parts:baby:

Channa


----------



## Jim Crow (Apr 25, 2019)

For me it was 88 in an 80 zone. It was somewhere I've been many times and totally knew there was a camera there, so I thought, it's ok I'm doing under 90. Imagine my surprise that I'd got  a ticket and that it was in an 80kmph area. Since when did those exist I thought? Well, since last year it turns out, when all(?) the 90 kmph areas became 80kmph! No clear speed signage. Maybe they're going to pay for that from speeding fine revenues!


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 25, 2019)

Jim Crow said:


> For me it was 88 in an 80 zone. It was somewhere I've been many times and totally knew there was a camera there, so I thought, it's ok I'm doing under 90. Imagine my surprise that I'd got  a ticket and that it was in an 80kmph area. Since when did those exist I thought? Well, since last year it turns out, when all(?) the 90 mph areas became 80kmph! No clear speed signage. Maybe they're going to pay for that from speeding fine revenues!



You have not being paying attention to forums at the back there - the subject has been on various forums for about 6 months.

Geoff


----------



## witzend (Jun 15, 2019)

Its so easy when driving to drift over the 80 km limit. But I,ve just found a facility on my sat nav which chimes when I go over any limit except 80 on a 3 lane rd thats 90 on the 2 lane side


----------



## spigot (Jun 24, 2019)

Driving back through Frogland last week I noticed a 90kph limit on some dual carriageway stretches.

Should one keep to 80 on these bits?

Must admit I’m confused.com on all this & so is my satnag.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 24, 2019)

Dual carriegeways aren't covered by the 80 kmh limit.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 25, 2019)

Just received a French ticket from two weeks ago 90euro!!!!


----------



## Snapster (Jun 25, 2019)

Lee said:


> The difference is that the trunk roads in Derbyshire aren't straight for mile up on mile with no hedges or walls, they are twisty with poor visibility and most people would find it difficult to exceed the limit.
> Having driven on both I can assure you it is much simpler to exceed the limit in France than in Derbyshire.
> I followed the speed limit, much to the frustration of some of the locals.
> 
> ...



Surely this is the same for all speed limits, whether it’s 80, 90 or whatever. 
We live in France ( so can criticise ) and in the last 7 months have driven over 11000 miles here, without a speeding ticket. You just need to keep to the speed limit ( or just below) the same as anywhere else in the world.
No excuse for speeding, all roads are clearly signed. If you set your cruise control for the correct speed by your speedo, the 5% variation in speed is more than made up for the fact that speedos are set to be 10% under the proper speed


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jun 25, 2019)

mark61 said:


> Dual carriegeways aren't covered by the 80 kmh limit.



They are. The 90km limit only applies if the dual carriageway has a separation zone or barrier bewteen opposing carriageways, but not if it is just a white line separating them.


----------



## Caz (Jun 25, 2019)

Snapster said:


> Surely this is the same for all speed limits, whether it’s 80, 90 or whatever.
> We live in France ( so can criticise ) and in the last 7 months have driven over 11000 miles here, without a speeding ticket. You just need to keep to the speed limit ( or just below) the same as anywhere else in the world.
> No excuse for speeding, all roads are clearly signed. If you set your cruise control for the correct speed by your speedo, the 5% variation in speed is more than made up for the fact that speedos are set to be 10% under the proper speed



Firstly, us folk that live in the UK are used to cruising at 59.5 in the UK when on a straight clear road, whereas, as you live in France. you have become used to the lower limit.

Secondly, you assume that we all have cruise control in our vehicles.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 25, 2019)

Last time i got flashed was at the beginning of May 2018 and not received a ticket, This year no flashes     :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jun 25, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Last time i got flashed was at the beginning of May 2018 and not received a ticket, *This year no flashes *    :dance:



Must try harder.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 25, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> They are. The 90km limit only applies if the dual carriageway has a separation zone or barrier bewteen opposing carriageways, but not if it is just a white line separating them.



If there is just a white line seperating opposite directions, it ain't a dual carriageway, regardless of how many lanes make up the road. A dual carriageway has to have some kind of dividing strip or barrier. Number of lanes in either direction does not constitute a dual carriageway, the barrier does.


----------



## Stanski (Jun 27, 2019)

*Full-Timers Speeding Tickets?*

Got me thinking, - Has any full-timers been given a retrospective ticket?  Curious if the system will catch up with them.
Even after Brexit, (whenever it happens), speeding tickets will be sent i reckon, we are still European and driving laws will stay the same.  Truckers have to still use the roads as us MHers will do and general visitors in cars.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 27, 2019)

Caz said:


> Firstly, us folk that live in the UK are used to cruising at 59.5 in the UK when on a straight clear road, whereas, as you live in France. you have become used to the lower limit.
> 
> Secondly, you assume that we all have cruise control in our vehicles.



If drivers can't adapt their cruising speed to match the signed limits then perhaps they shouldn't drive abroad, (or at all?)

Most of us have a cruise control,  it's called a right foot


----------



## mark61 (Jun 27, 2019)

Overtaking would be much easier if you lot kept to the new limit


----------



## QFour (Jun 28, 2019)

Amazing that the French can send Uk Drivers speeding tickets BUT the Uk cannot send French Drivers tickets as the Police do not have access to the information regarding French Drivers. The French are not daft. Only the Uk would let the DVLA SELL Driver Information to whoever wants it and is willing to pay.

As for speed cameras in France we saw them setting up one of their new cameras last year at the side of the road. Small white trailer with doors on the back open and you could see the camera lens in the back. They leave them unattended and they just look like a trailer thats been abandoned. We also noticed a camera in Chateaudun in the 50km zone. It was in a car parked at the side of the road. They are getting very sneaky. We have an A Class so over 3500kg but how do they tell the difference between us and one thats under 3500kg.

They are now using ordinary cars and small vans with cameras and with modern technology they can flash you if they are coming towards you or following you. Don't expect to find speed limit signs coming into villages the sign with the village name on IS the 50km sign and cameras can be located just after the signs.

Looks like the Spanish have now adopted the French speed limits so its going to be a 50mph drive down later in the year. The main difference is the Motorway speed limit is 110 kph in France and 80kph in Spain for vehicles over 3500kg.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 28, 2019)

We have just recently agreed to give car registration details to the French authorities, along with the Irish and a couple of other countries. Prior to that the only way you could get a ticket was to be physically stopped. Hence the number of Brits going hell for leather off the ferry and getting away with it up until now. I've been driving through France, for work, for about 15 years and they have always used speed cameras in old cars by the side of the A20, which is mostly toll free, as a means of raising revenue. The really nasty cameras are the hand held ones by a gendarme hiding behind a tree with a few mates further down the road to stop you, often accompanied by a British policeman to help in translating "you're nicked".


----------

